# Feeling unwell



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

On Monday I felt out of sorts but not sure why. Last night I started feeling a bit ill - headachey, hot, sensitive etc a bit sick and just not feeling right. I went to bed and feel te same today (39 weeks today).

I had bp/urine checked a my mw appointment yesterday at 3:30pm and all was fine. Should I worry? I've had no labour signs or anything, baby moving normally. Heart rate (baby's) was fast at first yesterday (170-185) so MW waited for it to come down, which it did. 

I just can't concentrate on anything and feel like all I can do is lay in bed! Do I need to worry?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Beady

No I don't think you need to worry. I feel quite off today as well! Similar to you. You've had no problems eith your bp have you 

Take some painkillers rest and see how you go. Are your movements ok 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea bp's always been fine! Movements seem normal too. Will just laze about in my nighty! Well, if nextdoor's builder would stop banging/sawing!

Thanks x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Hope u feel better later xxx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Just coming back to this.

I've had a really bad headache since 2:30pm and a mild one before that. Paracetamol has taken the edge off but it's still bad. Feeling hot (but have cold feet!) and have felt sick on and off and really exhausted. Headache is at the front, behind eyes / temples, like pressure (not very good at descriptions!).

Not sure what to do? Have slept a bit but not helped. I'm 39+4.


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Baby movements normal by the way and no swelling.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry you still feeling rubbish. Do you suffer with headaches Have you drunk well today? 

Any visual problems? Blurry vision floaters in your vision? Any pain in chest area

Kaz cxxx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

No visual probs today, no. Did have an instance of flashing light things when I moved my head quickly a few days ago, before mw appt when blood pressure was fine.

No chest pain or anything.


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Think I've been drinking normally but will drink more water now.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

See how you go. Keep drinking. If more than 4hrs since painkillers take some more and stronger ones if you have them. If doesn't improve call your unit for advice. I doubt they'd have you in for headache but better to check. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to eat something too as I suddenly feel hungry. Baby is moving loads and having cervix stabby pains so maybe something is happening, who knows!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me know how you are tomorrow xxx


----------

